# Blood pressure issues? I have a cheap effective solution.



## airsealed2 (Apr 12, 2012)

Hey everybody I'm the airsealed2 guy. This is my first post on the main AAS forum here. I've actually written books on this stuff so I will try to be helpful where I can. Not saying I know it all, I don't. AAS is a minefield of confusion and misinformation and I'm always learning. Just want people to know I will help if I can.

But I do have a neat trick for high blood pressure caused by AAS. I get BP issues from AAS - especially Tren and oral Tren. 

This solution is so effective that when I get high BP I don't have to quit taking the substance causing it - or even lessen the dosing. Cool huh?

Here it is. Cayenne pepper. Yep Cayenne pepper. The other night I felt a BP headache coming on. They hurt and feel almost like a sore neck muscle going up into my head. I went into my local market and checked my BP on their free machine. (most have one and everyone should do this when on gear at least twice a week in my humble non-professional opinion.)

My BP was 172 over 92. Not good. Instead of stopping my Tren, I did what I always do, took a level teaspoon of cayenne pepper. In just a few minutes I was back to 120 over 82. Always works every time.  Cayenne has always been known to have this effect, but the FDA won't let that fact be published by the Cayenne pepper industry so we are stuck with word of mouth. 

Actually, I don't take it on a spoon, I have capsules I've made because that stuff burns. Three 00s is the right dose for me. You can buy them as pre-made caps at health food stores if you don't mine spending extra for convenience.

One more thing, cayenne pepper will completely cure acid reflux (that's heartburn, for you DMV employees). I don't suffer from it but I have a friend that had been suffering on Prilosec for years and I told him about it. He doesn't suffer any more because it works-and he had it as bad as it gets. I know this is not an AAS thing like blood pressure is, but just thought it might make the difference for someone. Hey, big pharma isn't gonna tell em.


----------



## dirtbiker666 (Apr 12, 2012)

Good shit bro I am going to try it out thanks.


----------



## Vibrant (Apr 12, 2012)

thanks for sharing. I dont really suffer from high BP but my mom does. I'll have to let her know about this, maybe she can stop taking BP meds which come with a lot of sides.


----------



## acemon (Apr 12, 2012)

Holy shit. I wish I read this earlier. I had to drop dbol because of my blood pressure. I definately can test this out. I can start taking dbol again and try this out. How often do you dose the three "00" capsules of pepper?

If this works...I will be truly amazed.


----------



## RockShawn (Apr 12, 2012)

What does the 3 "00" equal in mg's if you buy over the counter.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Apr 12, 2012)

This is either great info or a great practical joke... Like the cinnimon test.


----------



## airsealed2 (Apr 12, 2012)

dieseljimmy said:


> This is either great info or a great practical joke... Like the cinnimon test.



Not a joke bro, I'm a board rep for airsealed2.com. can't be messing around like that. I promise you it works just like I said. It's really cool to see people exited about it. Someone needs to do it with testing before and after and verify it in this thread. It has never failed me and works super fast. I've never realy timed it but I would say 15 minutes is about when I test and BP is down.


----------



## airsealed2 (Apr 12, 2012)

RockShawn said:


> What does the 3 "00" equal in mg's if you buy over the counter.



About a level teaspoon. I would say if it doesn't bring it down all the way you may need more than me. Were all a little different.


----------



## airsealed2 (Apr 12, 2012)

acemon said:


> Holy shit. I wish I read this earlier. I had to drop dbol because of my blood pressure. I definately can test this out. I can start taking dbol again and try this out. How often do you dose the three "00" capsules of pepper?
> 
> If this works...I will be truly amazed.



I feel you bro. If I had to stop my tren run right now because of BP I would be devastated. But I don't because this works fast and every time. 

Now here is a thought, after you see it works, you make dbol caps with it as the filler. It is dark red and dbol is whitish, so you would be able to tell if you've mixed them well. 

Then you would be proactively stopping you BP from going up, because you should dose your dbol several times a day and so your cayenne. No need to wait for trouble. Cayenne pepper is full of anti-oxidants and is sold in health food stores for it's many uses and benefits including regularizing BP so you will be getting other benefits.


----------



## Grizzly Adams (Apr 12, 2012)

Thats an awesome little trick! Ill have to try that out


----------



## Supa Diesel G33k (Apr 12, 2012)

Good shit man! I get bp headaches all the time when im on test/tren, im def trying this!


----------



## PappyMason (Apr 12, 2012)

Thanks. Tren got my bp thru the roof!


----------



## hongthaomurphy (Apr 12, 2012)

thanks for the info. gonna have to give it a try myself. if it doesnt work the worst i could see happening is a terribly upset stomach and fire coming out the other end


----------



## gamma (Apr 12, 2012)

good to know !


----------



## Calves of Steel (Apr 12, 2012)

Vasodilation!!! Good call on the cayenne pepper. I am concerned about the acid reflux thing however...cayenne pepper gives me acid reflux lol.


----------



## Goldenera (Apr 12, 2012)

So what u put it in gelatin capsules?  

How long do the affects stay?  Or do u take a few teaspoons worth every day ?


----------



## exphys88 (Apr 13, 2012)

I'd like to see some research, one guy is not a good sample size.


----------



## hhsbigmike (Apr 13, 2012)

Great call man! I've been having BP headaches all week running Test/Deca/Ment/T3/Albut, started to check rested at 155/100 then 171/88 and 168/84 the past three days... had to drop the MENT and the Albut, still having issues. Read your post yesterday rushed out got 2 bottles at my GNC and have been eating 2000mg when I feel a BP headache coming on... this actually works, not to mention I was able to workout yesterday for the first time in 3 days b/c of this little trick. Thank you so much bro needed this! I was on the verge of ending this cycle over BP.


----------



## acemon (Apr 13, 2012)

So i started my dbol and my blood pressure is back up to 140/90 from the night before I took it at 128/80. i started taking cayenne pepper capsules 3 "0" capsules last night and this morning. i will check my blood pressure when I get home today, take 3 more capsules I have pre-made and see if it make a difference. I will check my blood pressure again one hour after I ingest the pills. 

Can anyone give me a better protocol for testing this out? I am shooting from the hip here.


----------



## airsealed2 (Apr 13, 2012)

acemon said:


> So i started my dbol and my blood pressure is back up to 140/90 from the night before I took it at 128/80. i started taking cayenne pepper capsules 3 "0" capsules last night and this morning. i will check my blood pressure when I get home today, take 3 more capsules I have pre-made and see if it make a difference. I will check my blood pressure again one hour after I ingest the pills.
> 
> Can anyone give me a better protocol for testing this out? I am shooting from the hip here.



I'm really happy you're testing it. It would be best to test 20 or so minutes after taking it. Cayenne pepper is a vasodilator. It works very quickly to regulate blood pressure


----------



## airsealed2 (Apr 13, 2012)

hhsbigmike said:


> Great call man! I've been having BP headaches all week running Test/Deca/Ment/T3/Albut, started to check rested at 155/100 then 171/88 and 168/84 the past three days... had to drop the MENT and the Albut, still having issues. Read your post yesterday rushed out got 2 bottles at my GNC and have been eating 2000mg when I feel a BP headache coming on... this actually works, not to mention I was able to workout yesterday for the first time in 3 days b/c of this little trick. Thank you so much bro needed this! I was on the verge of ending this cycle over BP.



So cool to here this. Thank you for trusting trying it and trying this. I know the feeling of being able to control BP so you can achieve your goals. Awesome bro.


----------



## airsealed2 (Apr 13, 2012)

exphys88 said:


> I'd like to see some research, one guy is not a good sample size.



The blood pressure regulation properties of cayenne pepper are well documented. Just google it bro. 

It's a health food anyway. Just try it. Another guy below tried it already and it is working for him like it does for me.


----------



## airsealed2 (Apr 13, 2012)

Goldenera said:


> So what u put it in gelatin capsules?
> 
> How long do the affects stay?  Or do u take a few teaspoons worth every day ?



The effects seem to last three hours or so. But I don't check my BP constantly so I'm not exactly sure. My guess is if you just took a cap or two every three hours it would keep you from having any problem at all.


----------



## airsealed2 (Apr 13, 2012)

Calves of Steel said:


> Vasodilation!!! Good call on the cayenne pepper. I am concerned about the acid reflux thing however...cayenne pepper gives me acid reflux lol.



That's right. That's how it does it. By the way Cayenne pepper also cures acid reflux. Did it for a friend of mine that had it so bad that nothing else worked. Not saying it doesn't affect you different though bro. Maybe if you tried different doses.


----------



## hoyle21 (Apr 13, 2012)

exphys88 said:


> I'd like to see some research, one guy is not a good sample size.



There is research to back this.   Problem is a teaspoon of cayenne pepper is going to burn like hell on the way down, and on the way out.

Putting it in capsules will help on the way down.   Good luck wiping your ass after it comes out.


----------



## acemon (Apr 13, 2012)

I would rather shit fire then to stop my cycle one month in, at least right now. If I take a shit and the hair on my ass burns off, i might change my mind. But right now....


----------



## hoyle21 (Apr 13, 2012)

acemon said:


> I would rather poop fire then to stop my cycle one month in. At least right now. Who knows, if I have to take a shit and the hair on my ass burns off, i might change my mind. But right now....



I think anyone having BP issues should try it, just not sure it's sustainable, but the human body is adaptive so you might get used to it.


----------



## airsealed2 (Apr 13, 2012)

hoyle21 said:


> There is research to back this.   Problem is a teaspoon of cayenne pepper is going to burn like hell on the way down, and on the way out.
> 
> Putting it in capsules will help on the way down.   Good luck wiping your ass after it comes out.



I haven't had the problem with it burning on the way out. A friend did but he was taking a really large dose for some reason.


----------



## Crank (Apr 13, 2012)

donating blood really leveled me off too. went from stage 2 hypertension to normal. lol


----------



## SAMSON SUPPLIES (Apr 13, 2012)

COQ-10   400mgs per day does the trick for me.  Buy it at any drug store otc.


----------



## IAMLEGEND1 (Apr 13, 2012)

Couple grams of Hawthorne Berries does the trick for me


----------



## overburdened (Apr 14, 2012)

airsealed2 said:


> Hey everybody I'm the airsealed2 guy. This is my first post on the main AAS forum here. I've actually written books on this stuff so I will try to be helpful where I can. Not saying I know it all, I don't. AAS is a minefield of confusion and misinformation and I'm always learning. Just want people to know I will help if I can.
> 
> But I do have a neat trick for high blood pressure caused by AAS. I get BP issues from AAS - especially Tren and oral Tren.
> 
> ...



Thanks!!  You're awesome bro!!!  Everyone on this board should direct some attention to your direction!!!  Not just for the 'goods', but for the info you have to offer too!!


----------



## overburdened (Apr 14, 2012)

airsealed2 said:


> Not a joke bro, I'm a board rep for airsealed2.com. can't be messing around like that. I promise you it works just like I said. It's really cool to see people exited about it. Someone needs to do it with testing before and after and verify it in this thread. It has never failed me and works super fast. I've never realy timed it but I would say 15 minutes is about when I test and BP is down.



I'll do it!  I normally have slightly high bp.... so I'll do it this coming week, when I'm back home from my little vacation...


----------



## dirtwarrior (Apr 14, 2012)

going to try this


----------



## s2h (Apr 14, 2012)

hoyle21 said:


> There is research to back this. Problem is a teaspoon of cayenne pepper is going to burn like hell on the way down, and on the way out.
> 
> Putting it in capsules will help on the way down. Good luck wiping your ass after it comes out.


it works even better if you take it with tomato juice...it goes down alot easier and the tomato juice also help..it has high potassium content that takes the place of sodium in your body's tissues's...this trick or cure actually works...but only for 3-4 hours at a time for most..its great for those of you getting workout induced headaches from gear..


----------



## independent (Apr 14, 2012)

A guy at my work who had bp issues swore by cayenne pepper. Doctor wanted him on medicine and he wouldnt take it, long story short he just died of a major heart attack.


----------



## airsealed2 (Apr 15, 2012)

overburdened said:


> Thanks!!  You're awesome bro!!!  Everyone on this board should direct some attention to your direction!!!  Not just for the 'goods', but for the info you have to offer too!!



Thanks brother. It is good to here that from you.


----------



## Lordsks (Apr 15, 2012)

Not to hijack but what about killing cancer cells also...

http://www.cayennepepper.info/Cancer Research into Capsaicin.pdf


----------



## airsealed2 (Apr 16, 2012)

Lordsks said:


> Not to hijack but what about killing cancer cells also...
> 
> http://www.cayennepepper.info/Cancer Research into Capsaicin.pdf



You're right bro. Cayenne pepper has a whole range of medicinal/ health uses. It's amazing stuff.


----------



## SteroidalGazelle (Apr 17, 2012)

i did it today it lowered The second one to normal range  

How the hell besides capping can i take it?

i mixed it with grapefruit juice but it still burned for a little


----------



## Supa Diesel G33k (Apr 18, 2012)

They sell the capsules at health food
Stores.


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Apr 18, 2012)

Thanks for sharing!  I'll have to keep this one in mind.


----------



## vannesb (Apr 18, 2012)

good info


----------



## bulldogz (Apr 18, 2012)

bigmoe65 said:


> A guy at my work who had bp issues swore by cayenne pepper. Doctor wanted him on medicine and he wouldnt take it, long story short he just died of a major heart attack.



So I guess the cayenne pepper didn't work for you co-worker..


----------



## teezhay (Apr 25, 2012)

So I've been trying this the past couple days, and it's certainly effective! There is one problem, though. I've been taking about 1,000-1,500mg in small capsules, but the acid reflux-like sensation it induces (presumably from the capsaicin content) is pretty uncomfortable. Anyone have any tips for alleviating this? I feel like I'm burping fire.


----------



## overburdened (Apr 25, 2012)

teezhay said:


> So I've been trying this the past couple days, and it's certainly effective! There is one problem, though. I've been taking about 1,000-1,500mg in small capsules, but the acid reflux-like sensation it induces (presumably from the capsaicin content) is pretty uncomfortable. Anyone have any tips for alleviating this? I feel like I'm burping fire.


try mixing baking soda in with the capsaicin before capping... should pass to intestines more quickly(along with buffering stomach acids a bit).. also, the bicarbonate buffers blood, may help a little with workouts(?)... this does add sodium to your diet, but should be offset and quickly eliminated, being that it is not a normal sodium salt....


----------



## sofargone561 (Apr 25, 2012)

ive never tried this b4 but this is not the first time i heard it. ill try it when i hope back on the dbol, it doesnt seem to like me very much lol


----------



## teezhay (Apr 26, 2012)

sofargone561 said:


> ive never tried this b4 but this is not the first time i heard it. ill try it when i hope back on the dbol, it doesnt seem to like me very much lol



Funny you mention it, man, that's exactly why I sought out a blood pressure supplement to begin with. I like my dbol in helpings as generous as they are frequent, but the blood pressure spike is a pain in the ass. It's certainly been nice to relieve that side effect, for sure.


----------



## malfeasance (Apr 26, 2012)

exphys88 said:


> I'd like to see some research, one guy is not a good sample size.


I'd just like to see some of the people trying it on the forum post a before and after of their blood pressure!  The thread has been up 2 weeks and nobody has done that.


----------



## dirtbiker666 (Apr 26, 2012)

dieseljimmy said:


> This is either great info or a great practical joke... Like the cinnimon test.


 the funny thing is I don't know if the cinnamon test is a joke but its actually a very good antioxidant


----------



## dirtbiker666 (Apr 26, 2012)

samson supplies said:


> COQ-10   400mgs per day does the trick for me.  Buy it at any drug store otc.


So coq-10 is the same thing as  Cayenne pepper ? What is better though coq-10 or just getting Cayenne pepper capsules ?


----------



## james-27 (Apr 29, 2012)

Will this work? Says its Cayenne Pepper Fruit
Nature's Answer Cayenne Pepper Fruit Single Herb Supplement Vegetarian Capsules | Walgreens


----------



## crazyotter (Apr 30, 2012)

AWESOME!!! I woke up with the worst BP headache today. Thanks bro!


----------



## crazyotter (Apr 30, 2012)

airsealed2 said:


> Hey everybody I'm the airsealed2 guy. This is my first post on the main AAS forum here. I've actually written books on this stuff so I will try to be helpful where I can. Not saying I know it all, I don't. AAS is a minefield of confusion and misinformation and I'm always learning. Just want people to know I will help if I can.
> 
> But I do have a neat trick for high blood pressure caused by AAS. I get BP issues from AAS - especially Tren and oral Tren.
> 
> ...



Should you take it once a day or only when you feel a headache coming on?


----------



## brazey (Apr 30, 2012)

james-27 said:


> Will this work? Says its Cayenne Pepper Fruit
> Nature's Answer*Cayenne Pepper Fruit Single Herb Supplement Vegetarian Capsules | Walgreens



Yes, those will work. I used to take cayenne pepper every morning in a glass of water but the capsules are much easier.


----------

